# CHILL PEOPLE



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Now, I don't frequent these forums very often because I am busy with other things, but, when I do I am getting a feeling lately that some people have an urge to disagree with something someone says, and then it gets exploded into a bitch fight rather quickly. I come on to this forum to get ideas, get advice, and maybe give some back! I don't want to read through arguments, I have enough of those in the kitchen at my flat that you.

This is an forum, don't take it too seriously, you w**kers. 



:chuckle:


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

I disagree.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Joking aside, there are only a few people who spoil it for the rest, most of the time I ignore them, We should have a system of ostracism on the site where we can vote for people to be banned for a month....


----------



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)

I don't concur


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Wrong section to post in maybe?


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Wrong section to post in maybe?


I disagree.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Marky_GTSt said:


> I disagree.


At this point in time it would be inappropriate of me to tell you to SHUT THE **** UP:chuckle:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

TAZZMAXX said:


> At this point in time it would be inappropriate of me to tell you to SHUT THE **** UP:chuckle:


I object :repost: lol


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

TAZZMAXX said:


> At this point in time it would be inappropriate of me to tell you to SHUT THE **** UP:chuckle:


No, erm..... yes I mean, but said in a way that suggests im not agreeing.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Well no-one is always right, so if someone disagrees with you on a certain topic or idea, don't be offended or take it personally. We can always learn from disagreements if put forward sensibly and explained with a logical approach or without trying to sound offensive... I get your point, but keep your cool even if someone is a bit harsh on you.. that's the way I try n deal with apposing ideas and points put across. On the positive note I try to learn more.... 
Let the aggressors and F1 technicians appose you  no big deal... :thumbsup:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

MacGTR said:


> when I do I am getting a feeling lately that some people have an urge to disagree with something someone says, and then it gets exploded into a bitch fight rather quickly


The problem is that it is a virtual world with virtual people and written words will never have the same depth of meaning as spoken words. If all these arguments were conducted in a pub then they would be sorted out a lot more amicably.

That is unless you're up against a load of lager swilling poofs! Real ale, that'll sort it out.

Job done.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

TAZZMAXX said:


> The problem is that it is a virtual world with virtual people and written words will never have the same depth of meaning as spoken words. If all these arguments were conducted in a pub then they would be sorted out a lot more amicably.
> 
> That is unless you're up against a load of lager swilling poofs! Real ale, that'll sort it out.
> 
> Job done.


The attack and defence opinion will always exist.

It depends on what arguments you use. 

In the real world I have never had this kind of excitement tbh.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

I dont mind people having a disagreement, even if it gets heated, its when the personal insults and childish namecalling start is when it bothers me, It makes this forum look bad, it makes Skyline drivers look bad and it makes all of us look bad. Which is sad as this can be a really good place.

TAZZ, your a tosser btw


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Marky_GTSt said:


> TAZZ, your a tosser btw


Is that the best you can do?


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Is that the best you can do?


Im not very good a throwing insults tbh... And its not something I plan on getting good at either, So im afraid you will just have to satisfied with what you got


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Marky_GTSt said:


> I dont mind people having a disagreement, even if it gets heated, its when the personal insults and childish namecalling start is when it bothers me, It makes this forum look bad, it makes Skyline drivers look bad and it makes all of us look bad. Which is sad as this can be a really good place.
> 
> TAZZ, your a tosser btw


TAZZ you are great!

btw I will never insult anybody personally!


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

Theres a fine line between having banter and bein abusive and i thought this site would've stood for none of it at all.. even down to swear words etc....

I have noticed things getting heated alot... but the threads are being left to go on and on and progress ....

End of day we are all on the forum for the same thing... passion for the skylines....


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

enshiu said:


> TAZZ and Marky you two guys are great!


I am, he's an idiot.



enshiu said:


> btw I will never insult anybody personally!


Just try it, you may like it. Have a practice on me or Marky. Start off with something like our cars being shit and then step it up a bit. You'll soon get the hang of it.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

TAZZMAXX said:


> I am, he's an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> Just try it, you may like it. Have a practice on me or Marky. Start off with something like our cars being shit and then step it up a bit. You'll soon get the hang of it.


Edited my comment just ago (TAZZ you are great):runaway:

I bet your traffic bus has more 0-60 power than my daily car!



x.laura.x said:


> I have noticed things getting heated alot... but the threads are being left to go on and on and progress ....
> 
> End of day we are all on the forum for the same thing... passion for the skylines....


We are here a kind of a guild :runaway:. We all have a passion with skylines :clap:.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

TAZZMAXX said:


> I am, he's an idiot.


I was about to say the same....

Yes, feel free to insult me, Afterall I only have a crappy GTSt... 

Mind you TAZZ has some gay not-actually-a-skyline pile of 350Z reject parts.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Marky_GTSt said:


> I was about to say the same....
> 
> Yes, feel free to insult me, Afterall I only have a crappy GTSt...
> 
> Mind you TAZZ has some gay not-actually-a-skyline pile of 350Z reject parts.


I always knew you were a hater.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

TAZZMAXX said:


> I always knew you were a hater.




I like all cars, I just avoid BMW`s and French cars and dont get on with the idea of the "new mini" and "new beetle"....


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't like Prius or Lexus. What can you do to a Prius - put an uprated battery on it? Lexus are just naff, the LS400 was a poor mans Merc, the GS300 was an abortion and the baby ones now are for people who couldn't afford the big uns. The ISF is ok but a 4 door FFS. The 4 x 4 ones are just blobs.


----------



## Skyline9762 (Oct 27, 2010)

lol


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

TAZZMAXX said:


> I don't like Prius or Lexus. What can you do to a Prius - put an uprated battery on it? Lexus are just naff, the LS400 was a poor mans Merc, the GS300 was an abortion and the baby ones now are for people who couldn't afford the big uns. The ISF is ok but a 4 door FFS. The 4 x 4 ones are just blobs.


Prius is too noiseless for me.
A second bedroom maybe on the road?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

It's time for bed now, I start work at 6:00 am so I'll talk to you great big bunch of gaylords tomorrow.


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Marky_GTSt said:


> I like all cars, I just avoid BMW`s and French cars and dont get on with the idea of the "new mini" and "new beetle"....


Heeeeeyyyyyyy! Why avoid BMW's?! They are good to rag the crap out of around the circuit!


And I don't mind an educational discussion and I don't mind "swearing" (really annoys me as it is only words), but the name calling is rather pathetic, I agree (unless it is for piss taking of course, which in my case is all the time).


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

TAZZMAXX said:


> It's time for bed now, I start work at 6:00 am so I'll talk to you great big bunch of gaylords tomorrow.


...with affection.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

MacGTR said:


> Heeeeeyyyyyyy! Why avoid BMW's?! They are good to rag the crap out of around the circuit!
> 
> 
> And I don't mind an educational discussion and I don't mind "swearing" (really annoys me as it is only words), but the name calling is rather pathetic, I agree (unless it is for piss taking of course, which in my case is all the time).


BMW is a good car but, with all the gasket failures I have seen I don't want to own one.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

enshiu said:


> BMW is a good car but, with all the gasket failures I have seen I don't want to own one.


That, plus cracked heads, destroyed camshafts, electrical faults and corrosion, I have worked on too many BMW`s to ever consider owning one, I will take a Merc instead please, though they have thier problems too, just not as many.


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Just try it, you may like it. Have a practice on me or Marky. Start off with something like our cars being shit and then step it up a bit. You'll soon get the hang of it.


does that go for all of us? lol
:blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:


tib


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

MrGT said:


> does that go for all of us? lol
> :blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah::blahblah:
> 
> 
> tib


NO!

As a GTROC rep, you should be setting a good example.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Most pointless thread of the year contender here...

Opinions are like arseholes, everyone has got one! If you don't like it, stop reading! Simples


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

alloy said:


> Most pointless thread of the year contender here...
> 
> Opinions are like arseholes, everyone has got one! If you don't like it, stop reading! Simples


So, why did you post here in this pointless thread ?


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Marky_GTSt said:


> So, why did you post here in this pointless thread ?


Because i have an opinion and the freedom to express it :chairshot


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

TAZZMAXX said:


> NO!
> 
> As a GTROC rep, you should be setting a good example.


you are right since I became GTROC member, I am more careful with objections.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Thought the title of the thread reads "chill people" however seems to have completely the opposite effect 

Alright... let me repeat..... Chill People !


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

alloy said:


> Because i have an opinion and the freedom to express it :chairshot


I dont deny that, Its just the fact you posted is in direct contradiction to what you said... (Insert personal insult here.........................)


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Marky_GTSt said:


> I dont deny that, Its just the fact you posted is in direct contradiction to what you said... (Insert personal insult here.........................)


That's the beauty of an opinion, it can change


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

I misread the title as Chilli People and was pretty excited.

This content is too 'hot' for me


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

alloy said:


> That's the beauty of an opinion, it can change


The other thing is, They are always right, How can anyone ever tell you that what you think is wrong.... Even when you change your mind


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Marky_GTSt said:


> The other thing is, They are always right, How can anyone ever tell you that what you think is wrong.... Even when you change your mind


You just blew my mind!:blahblah::blahblah:

Your opinion can be wrong if disproved by fact and evidence


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

alloy said:


> You just blew my mind!:blahblah::blahblah:
> 
> Your opinion can be wrong if disproved by fact and evidence


Nope, your opinion is you speaking what you think.... You may be factually wrong, But what you said was still correct.... Now I think of it its not so easy to explain what I mean


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSXrs4h8L9A
:chuckle:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

R32 GTR R32 GTR said:


> I misread the title as Chilli People and was pretty excited.
> 
> This content is too 'hot' for me


That's my thread in the Off Topic section. It is about chilli sauce and all things spicy.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

TAZZMAXX said:


> That's my thread in the Off Topic section. It is about chilli sauce and all things spicy.


lol things are getting heated up


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Lets do a league table for the most irritating member, I think that there are a few in this category, but to me the No1 is Mr Yu, for being so knowledgeable on all things that have 'torque' and contributions are too honest and useful!


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Seems all the heated threads are in the R35 section :chuckle:....

Its cool as cucumber in the 'proper' part of the forum

:flame:

TT


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

tarmac terror said:


> Seems all the heated threads are in the R35 section :chuckle:....
> 
> Its cool as cucumber in the 'proper' part of the forum
> 
> ...


Oh ye of short memory - have you forgotten the GTR Glenn, NXTIME, Superjet760 threads about the fastest street legal R32? I mean that was really calm and well conducted wasn't it?


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Oh ye of short memory - have you forgotten the GTR Glenn, NXTIME, Superjet760 threads about the fastest street legal R32? I mean that was really calm and well conducted wasn't it?


 True!! 

But, lets face it, all the angst happens in the R35 section 

TT


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

tarmac terror said:


> But, lets face it, all the W-angst happens in the R35 section


Couldn't have put it better myself:chuckle:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

You could go and Toss off on another Forum


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Couldn't have put it better myself:chuckle:


Because, we all know our own car too good for our own ego.

Btw, I work on my car (R35) so if anybody knows it better then stop complaining and give advice instead of jerking off anyone!:flame::runaway:


----------

